# Sticky  1986 Stanza and wagon wiring diagrams



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

These are diagrams in PDF for the 1986 nissan stanza and stanza wagon (also referred to as the Multi)

I had to purchase these on line (as well as pay bandwidth to host them) so if you download them and find them uselful please feel free to shoot a couple bucks my way if you wish. My paypal is [email protected]. Thanks


Here Are The Files!!!

Click Here For The 1986 Stanza 

And Click Here For The 1986 Stanza Wagon 


Enjoy


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Stickied


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

If you want help with the hosting let me know.


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

thanks for the sticky, no i have a site that its hosted on, it should be good there, i hav emy hosting paid for a year so it'll be up for a while (i dont plan on taking the site down anytime soon), but thanks for the offer


----------



## Tr0gd0r (Jan 6, 2005)

T3rry,

where did you find those pdf's and how can i get some for my 1990 stanza?

Robert :cheers:


----------



## Rustin99 (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm trying to get the PDF on my side, and it says page cannot be displayed, are the files still there??

AIM souparus99


----------



## Asnats (Feb 18, 2005)

i tried to download the wiring diagram with no success. I got a message that the page can not be found?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Asnats said:


> i tried to download the wiring diagram with no success. I got a message that the page can not be found?


Looks like the files have since been removed. You could try contacting T3rry.

T3rry, if you read this, my offer still stands.


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

sorry about the files, i have since lost them in an ugly hosting change, sorry guys.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can get a lot of wiring diagrams for free in the chassis electrical section of Autozone.com's repair guides....along with other repair info.

http://www.autozone.com


----------



## JoJap (Jan 14, 2006)

*FSM diagrams*

I have an FSM for the Stanza Wagon/Van. Its diagrams are excellent. I could scan and send them to you if you like.


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

So no one downloaded these and has them on their computer????


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

un-sticky this stupid crapola, it doesnt work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoJap (Jan 14, 2006)

So are you needing these diagrams or not?

Let me know and I'll send them via email.


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

yes please, nx2000 @ sunflower.com , remove the spaces. thanks


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

gonna send me the file so i can host it?


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow, thanks buddy, whats the point of even replying?


----------



## JoJap (Jan 14, 2006)

Excuse me while I get my wife out of the hospital. I will send them to you as soon as I can. Probably this weekend.


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

K, sorry for jumpin the gun, just figured you were one of those people who wouldn't reply.


----------



## JoJap (Jan 14, 2006)

She's home. I should be able to get those out this week.

God bless.


----------



## koda (Aug 22, 2006)

JoJap said:


> So are you needing these diagrams or not?
> 
> Let me know and I'll send them via email.


Yes, please. i have a 1987 nissan stanza wagon, the diagram you have might be the same i need. this is my email [email protected] . thank you sir


----------



## ryang (Nov 5, 2006)

I can host this file ASAP, please send it to me!


----------



## JoJap (Jan 14, 2006)

*hosting*



ryang said:


> I can host this file ASAP, please send it to me!


I thought someone was going to HOST this diagram so others could see it!


----------



## ryang (Nov 5, 2006)

JoJap said:


> I thought someone was going to HOST this diagram so others could see it!


Check your PM. I need the file to be emailed to me before I can host it. 
Thanks


----------



## gamma111 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Does anyone have the wire/fuse diagram for a 1990 nissan stanza sedan?*

(The radio was stolen and while trying to reinstall a new one on my own some wires may have shortly come into contact with eachother causing various devices to stop working properly.... for example the clock doesnt come on anymore when the switch or ignition is turned on, the windshield wipers turn on everytime the switch is turned on, the automatic seat belts dont retrack anymore when the door is opened unless the switch is on which is very annoying... now i have to open the door before i take my keys out of the ignition. And all these things stopped working properly after the incident with the wires)

Any help would surely be appreciated
Thanks


----------

